# New A3 is dull



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, the build quality is impecable (on the outside anyway), but man... it just looks so boring.
I am really dissapointed because I was ready to stick my money down on a 3.2v6.... but just couldn't do it, It just didn't look or feel like it was worth the 25k...
Sorry but a 325ci feels like another League and although wouldn't be as quick, would certainly give it a run for it's money.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Labbetts,

Yuv probably seen a standard car at an Audi dealership.

The A3 Sport versions have lowered suspension and 17s, so until yuv seen one, I'd reserve judgement.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

And the Beemer is boring in its familiarity!

The A3 is a hatchback and the BM a coupe, so the A3 is never going to look as good as the BM. We can't have expected to see a completely different A3 from the old, but the Wolfenstein (or whatever his name!) design would have been a good start.

I agree, Audi have played it safe and pandered to the "traditional" Audi driver. They could have gone down a more original look, but probably were too scared of doing a BMW (7 series, erm; 5 series, Jeeeez, what were they thinking).

I think the change in the corporate face to an all in one grill in a couple of year's time will be as radical as Audi will get with it's mainstream models. Shame really. Just look at the Nuvolari, and see the potential.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

I did see a sport version with 17 inch alloys which is why I was left very underwhelmed.

I know as a 'rule of thumb' that a hatch never looks as impressive as a coupe, It was just the choice I left myself (size, 2dr, 6 cyl, young, german, mid 20k price).

I love Audis, I've owned one, my best mate has a 225tt (which rocks - just not quite big enough for my lifestyle - shame) and my girlfriend advertises them, which means.... this will make your eyes water, I could get 10-13% of any model, but still, it wasn't enough to sway me.

I agree with you about familiarity, but I live in an area where tt's are as common as a 3 series, so unless I get a Lambo or Ferrari - I have no chance of standing out.

I agree - Audi have the talent, they just seem to design their 'mass' cars by commitee.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Well 10-13% is more than the 8% I could get off through my employer - so does she want to buy me a car? :


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

10-13%!!!!!!!! The dealer in Hitchin almost started to cry when I demanded more than Â£300 off a new A2 in January, claiming Â£500 quid was their profit margin. Of course, I told him to get stuffed!

I'll be over the moon if I get 5% off the new A3!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

A 5% discount on the new A3, Karsci. 

Christ, that is about a grand. I think you may have to settle for Â£2-300.......if yer lucky.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll start at Â£1000, and then depending how close he is to falling off his chair laughing, I'll start to reduce my target!

Well, you got about 2.5%, and drivethedeal.com are offering 3.5%. So I would think that Â£1000 would be a good starting point.

The car all specced up is Â£22,555. So Â£22,000 is what I would ike to be offered.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, aim high, then clinch the deal on Â£22K. It's still a good reduction. 

If you don't ask then you'll not get one.

Have you seen a Mauritius Blue one yet. And if so, what did you think.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Not yet. I'm gonna start phoning around to see who has one. The Worcester dealership as a TDI in Toucan Yellow on display, and a Lava Grey FSI for a demonstrator. Yellow looks, well, different!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dundee Audi got a silver standard 2.0 FSI and a standard toucan diesel.

The silver looked very nice, but didn't see the toucan as it was 'out' when I visited.

It would appear that most dealers got speced up standard versions.

Has anyone seen a confirmed Sport model yet. :-/


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

Herritage Audi in Salisbury have a silver sport in the showroom. Plan to take a look later.

Booked a testdrive in a TDi (standard model unfortunately) tomorrow.

Keep you posted on the drive!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm looking forward to your review, Spiderman. 

Enjoy your drive 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

broadspeed.com are offering Â£1000 off a UK supplied 1.6 Sport, but no prices for the 2.0 TDI. Hmmm, interesting....


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Drive the Deal are offering Â£900 off the V6 with the oprions I want - maybe worth a look.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Drivethedeal are offering Â£800 off a specced up 2.0TDI. So looks like something close may be possible at a dealership. I've asked for a quote from Broadspeed and from another broker, Carfile.com. I'll see what they come up with.


----------

